# Dawes Audax vs Tifosi CK Audax



## GCHLewis (5 Jul 2008)

Which is the better bike for light touring and commuting? The Tifosi has carbon forks so any thoughts on whether it could a take up to 5 or 6 kg?

Would really appreciate your thoughts as I'm cycling to Spain in 3 weeks time!


----------



## redfox (5 Jul 2008)

I dont know much about either bike, but I wouldnt worry about using carbon forks for light touring. Presumably all the weight will be at the back?

I kept mine on (rather than swapping back to steel) when I rode to Spain last year and they were fine.


----------



## GCHLewis (6 Jul 2008)

Thanks. The weight will be on the back so will def look into it.


----------

